# Any 312Bh Owners Having Cooling Issues With The 13,500 Btu?



## islandmansam (Mar 2, 2011)

I ordered a 312BH last week and opted for a 15,000 btu AC. Have any 312BH owners had any difficulty cooling their units with the 13,500 stock AC?
While shopping for generators, I have learned that the 15,000 btu will require a much larger generator for reliable performance. Wanted to get some feedback on current owners AC sizes and the generator choices. Looks like the Yamaha 2400 would be an adequate choice for the 13,500, AC but I really do not feel like going to a larger generator size for the 15,000 AC if the 13,500 is sufficient. Also, does anyone have the manufacture's specs for the 13,500 AC that comes with the 312BH? I have tried to read the older threads to get this info, but haven't seen any info on whether or not the 13,500 AC has been adequate for current owners. Thanks for your help.


----------



## TexanThompsons (Apr 21, 2009)

We have the 15,000 BTU and it does a fine job. I would never go with the 13,500 living in the south. There have been days where it has struggled to keep the trailer cool when it gets over 95 (which happens often down here).

I hope that answers your question. That's a big trailer to cool and it gets hot down here!


----------



## islandmansam (Mar 2, 2011)

I live in Florida and that is why I ordered the 15,000 btu. Do you carry a generator and if so what size works for you?


----------



## TexanThompsons (Apr 21, 2009)

we have not had to use a generator as of yet as we don't do any dry camping. I need to buy one for Hurricane season coming up soon and am planning to get one that will run the Outback as well. Haven't started shopping just yet. I will let you know what I find.


----------



## maddog (Dec 16, 2009)

I have a 329fbh with a 13500 ac unit. We went to Daytona last summer and it ran non-stop. Doesn't do much better here in Ohio either. Stay with the 15000 upgrade the generator.


----------



## Traveling Tek (Oct 15, 2010)

My 301bq has a 13,500 and it can't really keep up. Only drops the temp about 5 degrees less then it is outside. If you want to stay cool, spend the extra money.


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

I have the 15,000btu and it is defintely worth it. I have a 3000 watt Kipor generator and it runs it with no issues. I have never had any issues with keeping the trailer cool the few times I eve use the a/c. I used to have a 13,500 unit in my old trailer and it would either run constantly or it would freeze up and be useless.


----------



## heron (May 13, 2010)

islandmansam said:


> I ordered a 312BH last week and opted for a 15,000 btu AC. Have any 312BH owners had any difficulty cooling their units with the 13,500 stock AC?
> While shopping for generators, I have learned that the 15,000 btu will require a much larger generator for reliable performance. Wanted to get some feedback on current owners AC sizes and the generator choices. Looks like the Yamaha 2400 would be an adequate choice for the 13,500, AC but I really do not feel like going to a larger generator size for the 15,000 AC if the 13,500 is sufficient. Also, does anyone have the manufacture's specs for the 13,500 AC that comes with the 312BH? I have tried to read the older threads to get this info, but haven't seen any info on whether or not the 13,500 AC has been adequate for current owners. Thanks for your help.


We've only had our 312 last summer. It's the 13,500. I was told the 15 would not run with the 30amp service by the dealer and was told the 15 was not available for the 312bh. Please let me know if this is the case, I even called Keystone about it and they said it was not available. My unit is an 2011.

At first I thought it was not enough when we were down in St Andrews. It was 95, lots of humidity and all. Once I figured out that you must open up the main area during the day, once night hits you close off the main area and feed the AC to the front and rear. No issues. It does run a alot and if I was given the chance for the 15 I probably would have done it.


----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2008)

My 310 is about the same size as your 312...the 13,500 A/C works fine for Ohio summers. When we went to Ft Wilderness at Disney it was 95F outside...camper stayed about 80F during the day with it running non stop. Get the bigger one!


----------



## Yukon Eric (Oct 14, 2010)

No problem here, it's 20 degrees Farenheit inside ours right now.

Yukon


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

I have a 15000 in my 5er. In the southern heat it also runs a lot. So I started trying things to help. I made sun shields for the inside of the windows. I used that silver insulation material cut to fit windows and held in place with velcro. works great keeping the heat out. I my unit I have a furness air return under my steps to the bedroom. I also seal the return off with the same material as the windows. If you don't block this vent the cold air sinks to the floor out the vent and into the basement. If you have a big picture window get an outside sun shade. This is a shade mounted on the outside and you just pull it down and fasten it to the hooks. This stops the sun from hitting the window and the best part you can see out and nobody can see in.

Lastly seal the holes in the floor under cabinets. You know the ones that are 3in dia. for a couple 1/2 pipes.

All this really helps, we camp in SC and Fla. in summer and we stay cool.

One more thing we do is, keep the BR door shut all day and just use the quick cool register the LR and kitchen. We cool the BR down at night.

kevin


----------



## arotundo (Jan 2, 2011)

We live in Florida and our 28RSS has the 13500 and it works just fine. But if I had a choice to upgrade I would.


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

heron said:


> We've only had our 312 last summer. It's the 13,500. I was told the 15 would not run with the 30amp service by the dealer and was told the 15 was not available for the 312bh. Please let me know if this is the case, I even called Keystone about it and they said it was not available. My unit is an 2011.


We just purchased a 2012 301BQ and upgraded to a 15k AC in the factory. I was charged $200 to upgrade, which I thought was a pretty good deal. A 30 amp service will run the AC, just may need to manage other big loads (such as the microwave) while the AC is running.

DAN


----------



## jcat67 (Aug 8, 2008)

TwoElkhounds said:


> We've only had our 312 last summer. It's the 13,500. I was told the 15 would not run with the 30amp service by the dealer and was told the 15 was not available for the 312bh. Please let me know if this is the case, I even called Keystone about it and they said it was not available. My unit is an 2011.


We just purchased a 2012 301BQ and upgraded to a 15k AC in the factory. I was charged $200 to upgrade, which I thought was a pretty good deal. A 30 amp service will run the AC, just may need to manage other big loads (such as the microwave) while the AC is running.

DAN
[/quote]

I was planning on doing the same thing to a unit that was due out on June 16th, but someone beat me to that one.....


----------



## LaydBack (Aug 22, 2010)

I'm considering upgrading to the 15K BTU unit. I'm wanting input from people in the south and midwest climates (or just anyone that can attest to the true comfort level) that the difference is really justifiable. It seems I can purchase the unit online, and hopefully sell mine to recoup part of the cost. We had the experience of the 13.5K unit not being able to keep up, and I've checked the ducting for leaks, etc. We had pretty much resolved that we just may not be able to enjoy going camping during the summer months, and just focus on going in the spring and fall, but I'd really like to have that option. I have a portable AC unit, and will be upgrading the 312BH to 50A service, but I'd like to know if replacing the 13.5K with the 15K would make a big enough differece that I might not have to take up the space with the portable unit. If anyone thinks they'd be interested in the 13.5K unit, PM/email me. It has seen very limited use this first year, we only got out for 6 trips, and I think it got used on 3 of them.


----------



## Kevin K (Jan 31, 2011)

srwsr said:


> ....I'd like to know if replacing the 13.5K with the 15K would make a big enough difference that I might not have to take up the space with the portable unit.


We camped in July at a sunny spot on Table Rock Lake last year with temps close to 100 and high humidity. Our 312 has the 15k A/C unit. It would not keep the trailer as cool as I like it - 72% during the day. Temps ran in the upper 70's to low 80's. After the sun went down it would eventually catch up.

I guess my conclusion would be that if you want temps n the low 70's during the hottest part of the day even the 15k won't do.


----------

